# Anyone hunting Plot 1?



## Kevin82 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm more of a bow hunter but decided to get some meat in the freezer so I bought an antlerless deer tag for Plot 1. I've never hunted this area before and was hoping some one could let me know about the area. Where are some of the bigger does roaming around at? Where are some of the hot spots there? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------

